# Gesshin Heiji Kurouchi Damascus Semi-Stainless Series STARTS NOW



## JBroida (Mar 22, 2012)

The new Gesshin Heiji Kurouchi Damascus Semi-Stainless series STARTS NOW...

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=kurouchi+damascus+heiji


----------



## mhlee (Mar 22, 2012)

Release the hounds!!! :knife:


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 22, 2012)

Sir I love your site and how it is set up. I am, as always blown away by what you get in and am very impressed with the selections. This looks like a great addition.


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 23, 2012)

how thick spine at the heel on Suji 240 SS ?


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 23, 2012)

No offense Jon, but those pictures don't do those knives justice. You need to include the close up that you have posted on your home page in the regular knife pictures. Those knives are beyond sexy and deserve to be shown off. If only I had a bonus check...wah...wah.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> No offense Jon, but those pictures don't do those knives justice. You need to include the close up that you have posted on your home page in the regular knife pictures. Those knives are beyond sexy and deserve to be shown off. If only I had a bonus check...wah...wah.



i know... working on a new homepage image today


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 23, 2012)

r you bringing these to the pasadena Show?


----------



## mpukas (Mar 23, 2012)

I was fortunate to have a sneak peak of these via skype, and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> r you bringing these to the pasadena Show?



Maybe 1 or 2... we'll see


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. Very cool. 
Are other models coming or will this line only include the standard 3?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2012)

havent decided yet... this is kind of a test run (though i've been playing with a prorotype for some time now)


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

just put up a new front page image featuring these knives... check it out






http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=gesshin+heiji+kurouchi+damascus


----------



## JBroida (Apr 3, 2012)

and a video...
[video=youtube;agLAknmqqf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=agLAknmqqf4[/video]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 3, 2012)

Great video Jon.

I know you know this and have heard it before, but you need to do one of these for every line you carry. Much better than photographs (though you take good ones) and text alone.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 3, 2012)

I promise i'm working on it


----------



## JKerr (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey, in one of those stills it looks like there's a Heiji Kiritsuke. Could that be something to come or just something that possible? :hungry:

Josh


----------



## heirkb (Apr 6, 2012)

I think that's the 180 honesuki.


----------

